# Classic - Shower holding plate stuck



## Osh

I've managed to remove the gasket, with a lot of effort, but cannot seem to dislodge the shower holding plate, whichever way I try.

If I use a screwdriver, I end up damaging the surrounding metal. I know this has been discussed before but I need some fresh ideas?

If I cannot remove it, is it at all possible to fit a new gasket with the plate still in place?


----------



## Glenn

Hi Osh

Yes, a new gasket/seal can be fitted with the head block on.

Mine was stuck too before the last service so I (carefully) inserted the allen key into the hole and gained a bit of leverage, then with the aid of my wooden rollingn pin I tapped aroudn the edges and it just popped off. A thorough clean and inspection revealed all was well, so I reassembled and now make this part of my monthly strip down.


----------



## BanishInstant

A bit of confusion here. Although I don't have a Classic I am sure my procedure will be similar when I approach it soon.

Osh - Are you saying that you have removed the gasket, but left the showerscreen in place?

Glenn - Don't you have to remove the showerscreen to get to the allen key hole?


----------



## Glenn

Hi Banish

You do, however, Osher had removed that already (we had discussed that part of the process by phone) but had not yet come to the block removal.


----------



## Osh

Glenn, when you say you tap around the edges, do you mean of the of the holding plate?

All the metal around that area is quite soft, even though it looks solid. With too much pressure, it starts to deform.

Have you personally fitted a seal with the plate still in place? The only reason I want to remove the plate is to fit it, I doubt that there is much dirt under it - and even if there is I cannot imagine it will be too detrimental to the taste od the coffee.

BTW, after leaving the Puly Caff in the machine for 2 hours, I managed to get things moving again. Not perfect, but mcuh better.

Can't get a decent backflush as the seal was completely knackered and the pressure was not building up sufficiently. I'm sure there's plenty gunk in the solenoid. Off to buy a 900gr bottle of Puly!!


----------



## Osh

Also, the filter basket has a lot of black gunk on the underside that's blocking about 10% of the holes. Will I ever be able to remove this or should I just get a new basket?


----------



## Glenn

This link will be your friend









http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/


----------



## Glenn

A good soak in cleaner will remove the gunk and should make the basket serviceable again.


----------



## Osh

Glenn said:


> This link will be your friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/


Thanks Glenn, I was desperately looking at the website at 1.00am. It makes it look so easy. Mine is stuck fast. I think I will give it one more go and if it doesn't budge I will just try to fit the new seal with it in place.

I'm sure a bit of liquid silicone will help it ease in!


----------



## Osh

I managed to (finally) remove the shower holding plate, buy inserting a rubber covered handle of a monkey wrench in the space next to it and levering it off.

I thought would share with you what I discovered underneath. Take a look.









The water is supposed to exit the boiler from one hole and then disperse through the four outside holes on the plate. For the life of me I cannot fathom how this machine could dispense anything.

And this machine is from some who "regularly descaled" it. Their words, not mine.


----------



## BanishInstant

Amazing X(


----------



## sandykt

I'm guessing you got the machine from ebay? OMG that's all I can say. Imagine drinking coffee which has passed through that?


----------



## DonRJ

Wire brush and dettol for that one sir - well a good soak in cafizza or similar it`ll be as good as new.


----------



## Osh

sandykt said:


> I'm guessing you got the machine from ebay? OMG that's all I can say. Imagine drinking coffee which has passed through that?


Spot on, that's eBay for you. For someone who doesn't know their coffee, they wouldn't notice the gradual deterioration ,though it must've taken an eternity to pull a shot.



DonRJ said:


> Wire brush and dettol for that one sir


Dettol? Never heard of that one, surely it will give a taste to the coffee? I'd use a standard descaler.


----------



## DonRJ

Osh, I was jesting about the wire brush and Dettol - its from a Billy Connoly sketch.


----------



## Glenn

Teaspoon of Puly in hot water for an hour and it will fall off. scrub with a toothbrush after rinsing (wear marigolds as Puly is rough on hands)


----------



## Osh

DonRJ said:


> Osh, I was jesting about the wire brush and Dettol - its from a Billy Connoly sketch.


Ooops.

Currently having a soak in Puly Caff!!


----------



## Paultheboat

Get an M6 x 25mm hex head machine screw and screw it into the central threaded hole on the shower plate as far as it will go. Then with a suitable spanner or adjustable carry on screwing it slowly down/in. This causes the end of the machine screw to press on a solid part of the group head and progressively pushes the shower plate away from it until it comes away loose. This doesn't do any damage and is much kinder than trying to lever it off in any other way. It will be part of my standard procedure now when changing the group head seal as it brings the shower plate easily from within the seal, which is then also much easier to remove.


----------



## Paultheboat

Oops! Typo!! It is M5 not M6.


----------



## Mulligrub

This worked well for me on one occasion. Once the holding bolts are removed of course.

Would also work with the plate in situ.


----------



## Doof

Paultheboat said:


> Get an M6 x 25mm hex head machine screw and screw it into the central threaded hole on the shower plate as far as it will go. Then with a suitable spanner or adjustable carry on screwing it slowly down/in. This causes the end of the machine screw to press on a solid part of the group head and progressively pushes the shower plate away from it until it comes away loose. This doesn't do any damage and is much kinder than trying to lever it off in any other way. It will be part of my standard procedure now when changing the group head seal as it brings the shower plate easily from within the seal, which is then also much easier to remove.


 Im hoping he fixed that as that post was from 10 years ago 😂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Top tip: don't let your machine get to that state. Clean more often. 👍


----------

